# Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές - Buildings,  retrofits, demolition > Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές, Διαλύσεις πλοίων (Buildings,  retrofits, demolition) > Διαλύσεις πλοίων >  Διαλύσεις πλοίων στην Ελλάδα (Ship breaking up in Greece)

## pantelis2009

Αφού φτιάξανε ένα κάρο αμφίπλωρα στο Πέραμα και στη Σαλαμίνα, έφτασαν πλέον σε κορεσμό και μην έχοντας άλλη δουλειά το έριξαν στις διαλύσεις μικρών μοτορσίπ. Για ευνόητους λόγους δεν αναφέρω το ναυπηγείο και ανεβάζω μόνο κοντινές φωτο. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.


ΔΙΑΛΥΣΕΙΣ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ 02 1.jpg ΔΙΑΛΥΣΕΙΣ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ 03 1.jpg ΔΙΑΛΥΣΕΙΣ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ 04 1.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε τι απέμεινε στις 29/03. Μηχανές, γεννήτριες στα βάζα. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.


ΔΙΑΛΥΣΕΙΣ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ 05 2.jpgΔΙΑΛΥΣΕΙΣ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ 06 2.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To SAINT RAPHAEL V στις 14-11-2012 οδηγήθηκε στην τελευταία του κατοικία σε γνωστό ναυπηγείο του Περάματος.

SAINT RAPHAEL V 01 14-11-2012.jpgSAINT RAPHAEL V 03 14-11-2012.jpgSAINT RAPHAEL V 06 22-11-2012.jpg
Υ.Γ. ελπίζω να καταλάβατε γιατί δεν το αναφέρω.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SAINT RAPHAEL V στις 10-12-2012 όπως είχε .......καταντήση(πλέον δεν υπάρχει τίποτε απο το πλοίο), ενώ στη 2η φωτο φαίνονται οι τακαρίες και τα συρματόσχοινα που ετοιμάζονται να βγάλουν το αδελφάκι του SAINT RAPHAEL III για να κοπή και αυτό. 

SAINT RAPHAEL V 07 10-12-2012.jpgSAINT RAPHAEL V 08 10-12-2012.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το SAINT RAPHAEL III όταν στις 10-12-2012 το ετοίμαζαν για να βγεί και να κοπή.

SAINT RAPHAEL III 04 10-12-2012.jpgSAINT RAPHAEL III 06 10-12-2012.jpgSAINT RAPHAEL III 07 10-12-2012.jpg

----------


## leo85

Εδώ το SAINT RAPHAEL III πολύ προχωρημένο το κόψιμο......(έχει μείνει με ανοιχτό το στόμα)

SAINT RAPHAEL III 14-012013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και λίγα λεπτά.......αργότερα.

SAINT RAPHAEL III 10 14-01-2013.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Εχει τελειωσει το κοψιμο ?? Παντως αμα θελουμε να χτυπησουμε τη Τουρκια ειδικα στα μικρα βαπορια πρεπει να γινεται λιγο πιο γρηγορο και ξανα προς Ελευσινα μερια που εχει διυληστηρια.. Ονειρα θερινης νυκτος βεβαια  :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν ξέρω. Αυτή είναι τραβηγμένη στις 14/01 και δεν έχω ξανα πάει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εχει τελειωσει το κοψιμο ?? Παντως αμα θελουμε να χτυπησουμε τη Τουρκια ειδικα στα μικρα βαπορια πρεπει να γινεται λιγο πιο γρηγορο και ξανα προς Ελευσινα μερια που εχει διυληστηρια.. Ονειρα θερινης νυκτος βεβαια


K αυτά τα 2 στην Ελευσίνα υπολειτουργούν,αν λειτουργούν βέβαια...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΠΟΡΡΙΠΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΑΚΤΑΙΑ 5 στις 30-03-2010 όταν είχε αρχίσει η διάλυση του σε ένα απο τα δύο ναυπηγεία που αναφέρει ο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ.

ΑΠΟΡΡΙΠΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΑΚ&#932.jpgΑΠΟΡΡΙΠΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΑΚ&#932.jpgΑΠΟΡΡΙΠΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΑΚ&#932.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eδώ είναι το ναυπηγείο κ διαλυτήριο του Σάββα. Το άλλο του Παπακυριάκου είναι μόνο διαλυτήριο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το SAINT RAPHAEL III και όσο έχει προχωρήσει η διάλυση του μέχρι τις 24-01-2013.

SAINT RAPHAEL III 15 24-01-2013.jpgSAINT RAPHAEL III 16 24-01-2013.jpgSAINT RAPHAEL III 17 24-01-2013.jpgSAINT RAPHAEL III 18 24-01-2013.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Προσωπικα θεωρω την<αποδομηση> των πλοιων ενδιαφερουσα ιστορια ιδιως οπως μας την παρουσιαζει ο φιλος μας ο παντελης

----------


## Apostolos

Αφού σας αρέσει το θέμα και για να μην αναγκάζουμε τον Παντελή να βάζει συνέχεια το ίδιο πλοίο ας δούμε μερικές διαλύσεις που πραγματοποιήθηκαν στην Ελλάδα πριν πολλά χρόνια... Αυτή η Ευρώπη για καλό έγινε ή όχι τελικά; Τότε είχαμε βιομηχανία τώρα μας έμειναν οι πολιτικοί και οι συνδικαλιστές...

EROS Breakers  Jun 86  (2).jpgEROS Breakers  Jun 86  (1).jpg

Το Έρως τον Ιούνιο του 86
(φώτο του Albert Novelli)

----------


## Apostolos

To ΝΑΙΑΣ στου Σάββα τον Νοέμβριο του 84

Naias ex Jens Bang breaking Savvas yard Elefsis Nov 1984.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Μελαγχολικες εικονες που ομως δεν  παυουν να ειναι ιστορικα ντοκουμεντα!!!   
 Ευχαριστουμε  τον φιλο Apostolos!!!_

----------


## despo

Πραγματικά τρομερή φωτογραφία, παρ'όλο βέβαια που δεν είναι καθόλου ευχάριστη !

----------


## pantelis2009

Πραγματικά ιστορικές αναμνήσεις απο το φίλο Απόστολο και τον ευχαριστούμε.
Δεν με " αναγκάζετε" απλά δείχνω την συνέχεια των πραγμάτων.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παρα πολυ ενδιαφεροντα ολα αυτα απο ολους σας!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε ότι απέμεινε απο το SAINT RAPHAEL III φωτογραφημένο εχθές πάνω απο το Αγ. Παντελεήμων και μετα απο κοντά. Το σύστημα άξονα-προπέλας κρεμασμένο....... σαν χταπόδι για να κοπεί και ότι έμεινε απο το πλοίο.

SAINT RAPHAEL III 20 20-02-2013.jpgSAINT RAPHAEL III 22 20-02-2013.jpgSAINT RAPHAEL III 25 20-02-2013.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΛΕΣΒΙΟΣ_ (1956, IMO 5232531) στου Σάββα στην Ελευσίνα, _Αύγουστος 2008_. Διαλύθηκε επί τόπου λίγους μήνες αργότερα, μαζί με το μικρό τάνκερ (αριστερά στη φωτό)  _ΣΑΙΝΤ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ IV_ (1977, ΙΜΟ 8834201, ex. ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ IV, ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ).

60.jpg

Το ιστορικό του _ΛΕΣΒΙΟΣ_ από τον εξαιρετικό _Aleksi Lindstrom_ :




> IMO 5232531. Ex-MERCURIUS H 1956, VAUBAN 1958, MERCURIUS H 1959,  OOSTERDOK 1970, MARIA 1974, NIKOLAOS 1985-1992. Built in 1956 by N.V.  Scheepswerf, v.d. Werf, Deest, The Netherlands (Hull No. 256). 457 BRT,  184 NRT, 823 DWT. On March 16, 1982 stranded (unknown location) and was  declared a Constructive Total Loss but was still repaired. At some point  in the 1990's laid up at Lipasmata/Drapetsona, Piraeus and on April 13,  1997 was severely damaged by fire, later towed to Ambelakia.


61.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το LA SUERTE όταν στις 08-08-2012 το διαλύουν στο Πέραμα.

LA SUERTE 01 08-08-2012.jpgLA SUERTE 02 08-08-2012.jpgLA SUERTE 03 08-08-2012.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Βλέπω στο navi e armatori ότι έχουν αλμπουμ με φωτογραφίες από aliaga
Έχει και κάποια δικά μας

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, τί ακριβώς ισχύει στην Ελλάδα με τις διαλύσεις. Σύμφωνα με το νόμο επιτρέπονται ή οχι; 
Αν όχι τελευταία κάτι διαλύσεις που βλέπουμε δειλά δειλά τι δηλώνουν;

----------


## Apostolos

Φυσικά και επιτρέπεται αλλα με τους νόμους της Ε.Ε. είναι ασύμφορο να διαλύσεις εδώ ένα πλοίο λόγω των περιβαντολογικών επιπτώσεων. Η Τουρκία είναι και η μοναδική χώρα που έχει πάρει green passport (κουραφέξαλα δλδ) και απέναντι απο την Μυτιλήνη και την Χίο διαλύουν βαπόρια κανονικά! Μας έφαγε η ευρώπη και το ευρώ στο κάθε θέμα!

----------


## pantelis2009

Δυστυχώς και αυτές που γίνονται είναι για μικρά πλοία. Όπως είπε και ο Απόστολος είναι ασύμφορο, αλλά αν δεν έχεις και τίποτε να κατασκευάσεις........κοιτάς να βγάλεις έστω και λίγα, απο τις διαλύσεις.

----------


## despo

Βλέπω στο ΑΙΣ το Azzurra να 'ανηφορίζει' με αναγραφόμενο προορισμό τον Αλη αγα. Μια που μετράει 49 χρόνια ζωής, μάλλον πρόκειται για ένα ακόμα πλοίο που οδηγείται στο διαλυτήριο.

----------


## Ilias 92

Ευρωπαικες διαλυσεις http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUBsT8sNZ2Q

----------


## despo

Αυτή τη στιγμή λίγο πιο πάνω απο το Σουεζ, βλέπουμε το μεν Bridge να ανηφορίζει αφου απο αυριο το σύστημα κρατήσεων το εμφανίζει να επανέρχεται στη γραμμή Μπάρι - Δυρραχίου, το δε Habib της Cotunav να κατηφορίζει με αργή ταχύτητα με 'πετσοκομμένο' το όνομά του σε Habi να οδεύει πιθανότατα στα Ινδικά παράλια ...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ ΙΙΙ όταν στις 03-07-2013 είχε τραβηχθεί έξω σε γνωστό ναυπηγείο του Περάματος για να κοπή.

ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ ΙΙΙ 01 03-07-2013.jpgΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ ΙΙΙ 02 03-07-2013.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το αλιευτικό _ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ_ (ΙΜΟ 6710669 - 1965, Γερμανία) που επί πολλά χρόνια σάπιζε μισοβουλιαγμένο στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας,

IMG_0150.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα 09/2009_

έχει μεταφερθεί και διαλύεται σε χώρο δίπλα στην γερμανική σκάλα στο Πέραμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ECO II με νηολόγιο ΝΒ 52 στις 22-05-2014 ξεκίνησε να διαλύετε σε γνωστό ναυπηγείο στο Πέραμα. Στη 2η φωτο δίπλα του είναι το ECO XI (e.x ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ) με νηολόγιο ΝΠ 12 που το αντικατέστησε. Υπάρχουν αρκετές φωτο απο την διάλυση του και σιγά-σιγά θα την παρακολουθήσουμε.

ECO II 04 22-05-2014.jpg ECO II 05 22-05-2014.jpg ECO II 06 22-05-2014.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

> Το ECO II με νηολόγιο ΝΒ 52 στις 22-05-2014 ξεκίνησε να διαλύετε σε γνωστό ναυπηγείο στο Πέραμα. Στη 2η φωτο δίπλα του είναι το ECO XI (e.x ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ) με νηολόγιο ΝΠ 12 που το αντικατέστησε. Υπάρχουν αρκετές φωτο απο την διάλυση του και σιγά-σιγά θα την παρακολουθήσουμε.
> 
> ECO II 04 22-05-2014.jpg ECO II 05 22-05-2014.jpg ECO II 06 22-05-2014.jpg



Eυχαριστούμε Παντελή για την ενημέρωση!

----------


## Leonardos.B

> Το ECO II με νηολόγιο ΝΒ 52 στις 22-05-2014 ξεκίνησε να διαλύετε σε γνωστό ναυπηγείο στο Πέραμα. Στη 2η φωτο δίπλα του είναι το ECO XI (e.x ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ) με νηολόγιο ΝΠ 12 που το αντικατέστησε. Υπάρχουν αρκετές φωτο απο την διάλυση του και σιγά-σιγά θα την παρακολουθήσουμε.
> 
> ECO II 04 22-05-2014.jpg ECO II 05 22-05-2014.jpg ECO II 06 22-05-2014.jpg


Γειά σου "φίλε" Παντελή , "πανταχού παρών και τα πάντα -φωτογραφίζων-" :Encouragement:   Μας ελειψες...

----------


## Ellinis

ξέρουμε κάτι παραπάνω για το ECO II; Έτος ναυπήγησης κλπ;

----------


## pantelis2009

Δυστυχώς φίλε Άρη δεν έχω άλλα στοιχεία και στις φωτο μου δεν γράφει ΙΜΟ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ξέρουμε κάτι παραπάνω για το ECO II; Έτος ναυπήγησης κλπ;


Mε επιφύλαξη,εμένα μου κάνει γιά αμερικάνικο  πετρελαιοφόρο/βενζινοφόρο του πολέμου από τα διάφορα που ήλθαν προς τα εδώ.
Καλωσορίζω κ εγώ τον φίλο Παντελή :Fat: .

----------


## pantelis2009

> Mε επιφύλαξη,εμένα μου κάνει γιά αμερικάνικο πετρελαιοφόρο/βενζινοφόρο του πολέμου από τα διάφορα που ήλθαν προς τα εδώ.
> Καλωσορίζω κ εγώ τον φίλο Παντελή.


Καλώς σας βρήκα, και μένα μου λείψατε 1 χρόνο τώρα.
Σήμερα πήγα στο Πέραμα και πέρασα απο το ναυπηγείο που διαλύετε το πλοίο. Απο έγγραφο που βρήκα σας παραθέτω τα στοιχεία που έγραφε:
ΔΔΣ SV6826, M.M.S.I 237744700, Λιμάνι Νηολόγησης Βράϊλα, Αριθμός Νηολογίου 52, Τύπος πλοίου Σλέπι μεταφοράς υγρών καυσίμων BARGA, άνευ προωστήριων μηχανών, Χωρητικότητα ολική ΚΟΧ 522,37, Καθαρή ΚΚΧ 443,61, μήκος 52,36μ, πλάτος 9,15μ.
Αυτά έγραφε και τίποτε άλλο. Όποιος μπορεί ας βρεί τα υπόλοιπα. Ευχαριστώ.
Ας δούμε τη συνέχεια.......30/05/2014. Τα οξυγόνα έχουν πάρει φωτιά και δεν αφήνουν τίποτε όρθιο. Το θέαμα θλιβερό, αλλά αυτά έχει η ζωή.


ECO II 09 30-05-2014.jpg ECO II 10 30-05-2014.jpg ECO II 13 30-05-2014.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ευχαριστώ Παντελή για την άμεση και αποτελεσματική ανταπόκριση σου. Το ΕΚΟ ΙΙ πρέπει να είναι πολύ παλιάς κατασκευής σκάφος για να είναι καταχωρημένο στο νηολόγιο της Βράϊλα. Πιθανότατα να ξεκίνησε τη "ζωή" του ως ποταμόπλοιο στο Δούναβη. Παρά τη φυσική μεταφορά των νηολογίων των παραδουνάβιων λιμανιών Βράϊλας και Γαλαζίου στον Πειραιά, τα πλοία παρέμειναν νηολογημένα στα αρχικά λιμάνια.

----------


## emmpapad

Η κατασκευή του πλοίου έγινε το 1899 ως φορτηγό για λογαριασμό Έλληνα επιχειρηματία που δραστηριοποιούταν στα μεγάλα ποτάμια της Βαλκανικής χερσονήσου, μεταφέροντας κυρίως σιτηρά και είχε αρχικό όνομα ΕΛΙΣΑΒΕΤ. Στη συνέχεια και αφού έχει υποστεί τουλάχιστον δύο σοβαρές μετασκευές το βρίσκουμε το 1964 ως μπάριζα-
δεξαμενόπλοιο αποβλήτων. Μεταξύ των πολλών ονομάτων που άλλαξε είναι και τα ΜΙΛΤΙΑΔΗΣ, ΜΑΙΡΗ Δ.,
ΑΙΝΟΣ ΙΙ, και πριν την τελευταία του μετονομασία σε ΕΚΟ ΙΙ ονομαζόταν ΣΛΟΠΣ 1 και βρισκόταν στην Πάτρα.

Εμμανουήλ

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε για τα νέα σου φίλε emmpapad, εγώ ότι βρήκα το έγραψα. Ελπίζω να βοήθησε.

----------


## Ellinis

Τελικά αυτό το κατά τα άλλα "άσημο" πλοίο υπηρέτησε πάνω από ένα αιώνα την ελληνική εμπορική ναυτιλία. Σε μια φωτογραφία που παραχώρησε ο φίλος TSS Apollon το βλέπουμε με το όνομα ΜΙΛΤΙΑΔΗΣ να προσφέρει τα καθήκοντα του ως σλέπι δίπλα στο ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΚΑ του Τυπάλδου.
Φίλε Παντελή, η καλή συνεργασία απέδωσε καρπούς! Τώρα έχουμε μια καλή εικόνα για την ιστορία του ΕΚΟ ΙΙ.

ATLANTICA.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Τέλος και γι αυτό το πλοίο..Έχει ξεκινήσει η διάλυση στην Αλιαγα.

VANA_TALLINN.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Χαίρομαι φίλε ¶ρη που η συνεργασία όλων μας έφερε αποτελέσματα. Αυτό γίνετε όταν μία προσπάθεια είναι συλλογική.
Ας δούμε τη συνέχεια. Τα μεγάλα φορτηγά καθημερινά έρχονται και παίρνουν τόνους από κομμένες λαμαρίνες, ενώ οι κόφτες δεν αφήνουν τίποτε όρθιο. Για Ellinis, emmpapad, ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ, Leonardos.B, SteliosK,TSS Apollon(πολύ ωραία η φωτο σου)  και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. 

ECO II 17 30-05-2014.jpg ECO II 19 13-06-2014.jpg ECO II 21 13-06-2014.jpg ECO II 22 13-06-2014.jpg ECO II 24 13-06-2014.jpg

----------


## rafina-lines

Πάντως καμία σχέση η διάλυση εδώ με την ίδια δουλειά στην Αλάγκ ή στην Αλιάγα, έτσι??  Κάτι τέτοια projects τα έχουμε συνηθίσει να τα βλέπουμε αλλιώς...  Πρώτη φορά βλέπω διάλυση πλοίου με καθωσπρέπει διαδικασίες!  Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, παιδιά!!!   :Smile:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> .....Πρώτη φορά βλέπω διάλυση πλοίου με καθωσπρέπει διαδικασίες!.......


"Καθωσπρέπει διαδικασίες" διότι είναι "καθωσπρέπει" και ο χώρος. Και εννοώ βέβαια ότι η διάλυση δεν γίνεται σε κάποια παραλία ή σκραπατζίδικο με αυτό αποκλειστικά το αντικείμενο αλλά σε ένα ναυπηγείο όπου γίνονται και άλλες εργασίες σε πλοία που δεν είναι για διάλυση. Άρα πρέπει να υπάρχει και ο ανάλογος σεβασμός του χώρου.

----------


## rafina-lines

Μα ναι, αυτό εννοώ κι εγώ με το προηγούμενο post μου... Όπως ακριβώς τα είπες, φίλε μου... Αν δλδ (υποθετικά μιλάμε) αναλάμβαναν τα ναυπηγεία να διαλύουν τα πλοία, μήπως στην τελική εξέλειπε πλέον αυτή η τόσο θλιβερή εικόνα που βλέπουμε στα διαλυτήρια με την ανθρώπινη ζωή να μην έχει καμιά απολύτως αξία?? Ίσως κάτι καλύτερο γινόταν έτσι...

----------


## pantelis2009

> "Καθωσπρέπει διαδικασίες" διότι είναι "καθωσπρέπει" και ο χώρος. Και εννοώ βέβαια ότι η διάλυση δεν γίνεται σε κάποια παραλία ή σκραπατζίδικο με αυτό αποκλειστικά το αντικείμενο αλλά σε ένα ναυπηγείο όπου γίνονται και άλλες εργασίες σε πλοία που δεν είναι για διάλυση. Άρα πρέπει να υπάρχει και ο ανάλογος σεβασμός του χώρου.


Χαίρομαι για την απάντηση που έγραψες, γιατί όντως είναι καθωσπρέπει ο χώρος και έχουν γίνει ωραίες και αξιόλογες κατασκευές. Μπορείτε αν θέλετε να μπείτε εδώ και να δείτε τι κατασκευάζει τώρα, τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν έχω ξανά παρακολουθήσει τέτοια κατασκευή και έχω αρκετές φωτο. Όταν δε γίνει η καθέλκυση........όποιος θέλει θα την παρακολουθήσει από κοντά.
Επίσης χαίρομαι που με τις φωτο που ανεβάζω στο θέμα αυτό γίνετε ωραία κουβέντα και βρέθηκαν πολλά στοιχεία για το πλοίο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> μήπως στην τελική εξέλειπε πλέον αυτή η τόσο θλιβερή εικόνα που βλέπουμε στα διαλυτήρια με την ανθρώπινη ζωή να μην έχει καμιά απολύτως αξία??


Σε Ινδία κ Μπάγκλαντες οι εργάτες περιμένουν στην ουρά,πολλές φορές κ με τα δικά τους εργαλεία,αν θα τους πάρουν σε μιά δουλειά που μπορεί να μην βγουν ζωντανοί  :Apologetic: . 
Εδώ που γίνεται αυτό, γίνεται είτε από αναδουλειά είτε συμπληρωματικά προς την ναυπηγοεπισκευή κ από ό,τι βλέπουμε, σε σκαφάκια που δεν μπορούν ή δεν συμφέρει να πάνε στην απέναντι πλευρά του Αιγαίου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Η καταστροφική μανία των οξυγόνων συνεχίζετε ανελέητα. Οι φωτο είναι από τις 23/06 και τις 04/07.

ECO II 27 23-06-2014.jpg ECO II 30 23-06-2014.jpg ECO II 31 04-07-2014.jpg ECO II 34 04-07-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ότι κομμάτι είναι μεγάλο για την αρπάγη που έχει το φορτηγό, βγαίνει στο ντοκ με το γερανό του ναυπηγείο ...και τεμαχίζετε. Ενώ οι κόφτες γεμίζουν τα ύφαλα του πλοίου με κομμάτια, η παστέκα κάθε τρεις και λίγο το τραβά πιο έξω ώστε να κόβονται και τα ύφαλα. Όπως βλέπετε σε όλες τις φωτο που έχω ανεβάσει, η διάλυση γίνετε χωρίς προστατευτικά για ρύπανση, για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι ο έλεγχος από το ναυπηγείο είναι καθημερινός και συνεχείς και δεν δέχεται αντιρρήσεις σε αυτά που λέει.

ECO II 35 04-07-2014.jpg ECO II 36 04-07-2014.jpg ECO II 37 04-07-2014.jpg ECO II 38 04-07-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η φλόγα των οξυγόνων κόβει τα πάντα. Το φορτηγό κάθε μέρα παίρνει τόνος από λαμαρίνα. Για τους κόφτες δεν υπάρχει έλεος, αυτή είναι οι δουλειά τους. Ότι απέμεινε από το 52,36 Χ 9,15 πλοίο  

ECO II 39 04-07-2014.jpg ECO II 42 15-07-2014.jpg ECO II 43 15-07-2014.jpg ECO II 47 15-07-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού δεν ανέβαζε την τελευταία φωτο την ανεβάζω μόνη της.
Και πώς έμεινε καθαρός ο χώρος του ναυπηγείου στο τέλος. Το μόνο που έμεινε να θυμίζει ότι εκεί κόπηκε πλοίο, είναι η .....λίγες γρατσουνιές στο μπετό.

ECO II 48 22-07-2014.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Η φλόγα των οξυγόνων κόβει τα πάντα. Το φορτηγό κάθε μέρα παίρνει τόνος από λαμαρίνα. Για τους κόφτες δεν υπάρχει έλεος, αυτή είναι οι δουλειά τους. Ότι απέμεινε από το 52,36 Χ 9,15 πλοίο  
> 
> ECO II 39 04-07-2014.jpg ECO II 42 15-07-2014.jpg ECO II 43 15-07-2014.jpg ECO II 47 15-07-2014.jpg


Αυτές οι φωτογραφίες από το τελευταίο αναγνωρίσιμο κομμάτι του σκάφους είναι ενδιαφέρουσες μιας και βλέπουμε το "πέσιμο στην αυλαία" από ένα σκαρί που υπηρέτησε υπό ελληνική σημαία από την εποχή της παραδουνάβιας ελληνικής ναυτιλίας μέχρι τις ημέρες μας, δηλαδή για πάνω από 120 χρόνια! Ίσως αυτό το σκάφος να κατέχει το ρεκόρ για τη μεγαλύτερη παραμονή υπό ελληνική σημαία.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το μότορσιπ _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΑ Μ_ (1965 - Ολλανδία - ΙΜΟ 6503975 - πρώην Αρμενιστής, Ποσειδών, Tresco, Blackthorn, Eden Fisher) διαλύεται επιτέλους και ...οριστικά στο διαλυτήριο δίπλα στη γερμανική σκάλα στο Πέραμα.

IMG_0012.jpg
_Πέραμα - 13/12/2014_

Και λέω "επιτέλους" και "οριστικά" διότι τα τελευταία τουλάχιστον πέντε χρόνια βρίσκεται στο Πέραμα σε τραγική κατάσταση,

ShipSpotting.com

© George Givisis

και τα τελευταία δύο χωρίς την υπερκατασκευή του η οποία είχε αφαιρεθεί.

ShipSpotting.com

© George Givisis

----------


## Espresso Venezia

IMG_0732.jpg
_Πέραμα - 26/12/2014_

Στο γνωστό πλέον χώρο δίπλα στη γερμανική σκάλα στο Πέραμα έχουν μεταφερθεί προφανώς για να διαλυθούν δύο ξύλινα ναρκαλιευτικά του πολεμικού μας ναυτικού. Τα _ΑΗΔΩΝ (Μ 248)_ και _ΑΥΡΑ (Μ 214)_. Στοιχεία τους _εδώ_ και _εδώ_ αντίστοιχα.

IMG_0758.jpg
_Πέραμα - 26/12/2014_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πρέπει να τα πήγαν εκεί πριν λίγες μέρες. Ευτυχώς κ δεν έσβησαν τα νούμερα (συνήθως το ΠΝ τα σβήνει) κ μπορούμε να ξέρουμε ποιά είναι. Διαφορετικά η ταυτότητά τους διαπιστώνεται από άλλους συσχετισμούς.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Συνήθως τα έπαιρνε ο Παπακυριάκος στο Καλυμπάκι Ελευσίνας αλλά δεν βλέπω πιά να γίνεται κάτι εκεί.
Ευτυχώς  δεν πήγαν στην Τουρκία κ αυτά!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πρέπει να τα πήγαν εκεί πριν λίγες μέρες. Ευτυχώς κ δεν έσβησαν τα νούμερα (συνήθως το ΠΝ τα σβήνει) κ μπορούμε να ξέρουμε ποιά είναι. Διαφορετικά η ταυτότητά τους διαπιστώνεται από άλλους συσχετισμούς.


Σίγουρα, πριν λίγες ημέρες. Τουλάχιστον πριν δύο εβδομάδες που είχα ξαναπεράσει από την γερμανική, δεν ήταν εκεί. Τώρα όσον αφορά το _"η ταυτότητά τους διαπιστώνεται από άλλους συσχετισμούς"_, είναι αναμφισβήτητο, αλλά προσωπικά αν δεν υπήρχαν τα νούμερα θα είχα μαύρα έως και ...κατάμαυρα μεσάνυχτα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mε την ευκαιρία,λογικά θα έχουν εκποιηθεί κ τα υπόλοιπα παροπλισμένα Ν/Α της ίδιας κλάσης ΠΛΕΙΑΣ Μ240,ΚΙΧΛΗ Μ241,ΚΙΣΣΑ Μ242,ΑΛΚΥΩΝ Μ211 οπότε καλοδεχούμενη κάθε πληροφορία.Πρέπει να κάνω κ εγώ την βόλτα μου...Σάββα, Π"κυριάκου,Σπανόπουλου.Εκτός κ αν έφυγε κανένα απέναντι.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 163014
> _Πέραμα - 26/12/2014_
> 
> Στο γνωστό πλέον χώρο δίπλα στη γερμανική σκάλα στο Πέραμα έχουν μεταφερθεί προφανώς για να διαλυθούν δύο ξύλινα ναρκαλιευτικά του πολεμικού μας ναυτικού. Τα _ΑΗΔΩΝ (Μ 248)_ και _ΑΥΡΑ (Μ 214)_. Στοιχεία τους _εδώ_ και _εδώ_ αντίστοιχα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 163013
> _Πέραμα - 26/12/2014_


Η διαδικασία διάλυσης του _ΑΗΔΩΝ (Μ 248)_ έχει προχωρήσει κατά πολύ,

IMG_0001.jpg
_Πέραμα - 17/01/2015_

ενώ του _ΑΥΡΑ (Μ 214)_ δεν έχει ξεκινήσει ακόμα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Περασαν τα χρονια βεβαια και ηταν πλεον 72 ετων αλλα οπως και να χει ειναι ομορφα και καλα σκαρια.Ο κουστω με ενα τετοιο ειχε γυρισει την υδρογειο 2-3 φορες σε ολα τα μηκη και πλατη καθως το θρυλικο καλυψω ηταν ατης της κλασης

----------


## rafina-lines

> Ο κουστω με ενα τετοιο ειχε γυρισει την υδρογειο 2-3 φορες σε ολα τα μηκη και πλατη καθως το θρυλικο καλυψω ηταν ατης της κλασης


Κι όμως όχι ακριβώς. Το πλοίο του Κουστώ ήταν μεν μετασκευή ενός ναρκαλιευτικού, αλλά της νεότερης γενιάς. Δλδ σαν τα δικά μας ΕΥΡΩΠΗ και ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΩ που παρελήφθησαν από το ΠΝ αρκετά αργότερα και τα οποία είναι μεγαλύτερα και όχι ξύλινα.  :Smile:

----------


## nauxa

> Κι όμως όχι ακριβώς. Το πλοίο του Κουστώ ήταν μεν μετασκευή ενός ναρκαλιευτικού, αλλά της νεότερης γενιάς. Δλδ σαν τα δικά μας ΕΥΡΩΠΗ και ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΩ που παρελήφθησαν από το ΠΝ αρκετά αργότερα και τα οποία είναι μεγαλύτερα και όχι ξύλινα.


Αν δεν γνωριζεις μην γραφεις ανακριβειες στο φορουμ, μονο για να γραψεις κατι... 

Με μια πολλη απλη αναζητηση στο ιντερνετ μπορεις και εσυ να μαθεις ακριβως τι ηταν το Καλυψω! Δες πχ στο ακολουθο λινκ
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RV_Calypso

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Περασαν τα χρονια βεβαια και ηταν πλεον 72 ετων αλλα οπως και να χει ειναι ομορφα και καλα σκαρια.Ο κουστω με ενα τετοιο ειχε γυρισει την υδρογειο 2-3 φορες σε ολα τα μηκη και πλατη καθως το θρυλικο καλυψω ηταν ατης της κλασης


Toυ 64 κ του 68 ήταν κατασκευής. Το CALYPSO του Κουστώ ήταν μακρυνός τους πρόγονος.
Του Κουστώ ήταν Ν/Α του Β' Παγκ. Πολέμου. Αυτά που λες,είναι ναρκοθηρευτικά κ  κατασκευασμένα από GRP. :Fat: 




> Αν δεν γνωριζεις μην γραφεις ανακριβειες στο φορουμ, μονο για να γραψεις κατι... 
> 
> Με μια πολλη απλη αναζητηση στο ιντερνετ μπορεις και εσυ να μαθεις ακριβως τι ηταν το Καλυψω! Δες πχ στο ακολουθο λινκ


 Θα πρέπει να  γράφεις πιό ευγενικά προς τον φίλο.

Σωστή η υπόδειξη γιά το link.  :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο γνωστό χώρο διάλυσης δίπλα στην γερμανική σκάλα στο Πέραμα, διαλύεται μία φορτηγίδα (???) με όνομα -από όσο μπόρεσα να διακρίνω- _ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ Ι_.

IMG_0048.jpg
_Πέραμα - 16/05/2015_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κάποτε στο ναυπηγείο - διαλυτήριο _Σάββα_ στην Ελευσίνα..... 

Κάπου στην δεκαετία 2000, το μικρό επιβατηγό και κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα τουριστικό _ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ Κ_ (1966 - IMO 8869440 - Πολωνικής κατασκευής), περιμένει την σειρά του για να διαλυθεί. Γνωρίζουμε άραγε που δούλευε ???

σάρωση0002.jpg

Γύρω στο 2006, το _ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΣ ΣΤΑΡ_ (πρώην πολεμικό, πρώην DIA ISLAND, PACIFIC GOLD).

σάρωση0001.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε ΕV αυτό το έφερε ο Τροχίδης (Αfroessa Lines) ως ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ Τ. μαζί με ένα αδελφό.Το θυμάμαι στον Φλοίσβο κ κάποιο φεγγάρι πρέπει να έκανε ημερήσιες στον Αργοσαρωνικό.Ο Τροχίδης είχε κονέ με τους ανατολικούς αφού είχε φέρει το SILVER PALOMA από την τότε Ανατ.Γερμανία κ το PANAGIA από το Βιετνάμ.

Γνωρίζουμε το "πολεμικό" παρελθόν του SKOPELOS STAR, όνομα κλπ;

----------


## Ellinis

> Κάποτε στο ναυπηγείο - διαλυτήριο _Σάββα_ στην Ελευσίνα..... 
> 
> Κάπου στην δεκαετία 2000, το μικρό επιβατηγό και κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα τουριστικό _ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ Κ_ (1966 - IMO 8869440 - Πολωνικής κατασκευής), περιμένει την σειρά του για να διαλυθεί. Γνωρίζουμε άραγε που δούλευε ???
> 
> σάρωση0002.jpg


Το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ Κ. έκανε σύντομες κρουαζιέρες και αν θυμάμαι καλά το τέλος του ήρθε από μια πυρκαγιά στα Αμπελάκια. 
Αν βλέπω καλά το πλοίο αριστερά στη φωτογραφία λέγεται ELENI V. και πρέπει να είναι αυτό που σύμφωνα με το miraramar διαλύθηκε το 2002, ενώ σύμφωνα με το νορβηγικό σάιτ το 2005. Το RANADA αριστερά είναι ένα ωραίο σκοτσέζικο μοτορσιπάκι της Cal Mac για το οποίο υπάρχουν πληροφορίες εδώ αλλά χωρίς ημερομηνία διάλυσης που θα βοηθούσε στον προσδιορισμό της ημερομηνία λήψης της φωτογραφίας.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Κάποτε στο ναυπηγείο - διαλυτήριο _Σάββα_ στην Ελευσίνα..... 
> 
> Κάπου στην δεκαετία 2000, το μικρό επιβατηγό και κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα τουριστικό _ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ Κ_ (1966 - IMO 8869440 - Πολωνικής κατασκευής), περιμένει την σειρά του για να διαλυθεί. Γνωρίζουμε άραγε που δούλευε ???
> 
> σάρωση0002.jpg
> 
> Γύρω στο 2006, το _ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΣ ΣΤΑΡ_ (πρώην πολεμικό, πρώην DIA ISLAND, PACIFIC GOLD).
> 
> σάρωση0001.jpg


Το θυμάμαι το παραπάνω ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΣ ΣΤΑΡ σαν την με ξύλινη γάστρα θαλαμηγό PACIFIC GOLD (πιθανά να ήταν μετασκευή από ναρκαλιευτικό) με ώχρα τσιμινιέρα την δεκαετία του 60. Νομίζω ότι πριν μετατραπεί σε Ε/Γ, θαλαμηγός ακόμη, είχε πάρει φωτιά με σημαντικές ζημιές οι οποίες αποκαταστάθηκαν.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ Κ.  , ανηκε στην Kyriakoulis Mediterranean, εξ ου και το Κ, και ειχε παρει φωτια στο Φλοισβο  στην αρχη της σεζον του 1997.Καπου εχω φωτο και προσπεκτους και ηταν ενα μικρο κρουαζιεροπλοιο  με καμπινες για περιπου 50 ατομα, κατι σαν της VARIETY CRUISES σημερα και δεν ηταν <ημερισιο>.Μετα την φωτια στον φλοισβο μαλλον θα πηγε στα αμπελακια οπως λεει ο QAM

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> To ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ Κ.  , ανηκε στην Kyriakoulis Mediterranean, εξ ου και το Κ, και ειχε παρει φωτια στο Φλοισβο  στην αρχη της σεζον του 1997.Καπου εχω φωτο και προσπεκτους και ηταν ενα μικρο κρουαζιεροπλοιο  με καμπινες για περιπου 50 ατομα, κατι σαν της VARIETY CRUISES σημερα και δεν ηταν <ημερισιο>.Μετα την φωτια στον φλοισβο μαλλον θα πηγε στα αμπελακια οπως λεει ο QAM


Φίλε Ben αναφέρθηκα στο ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΣ ΣΤΑΡ πρώην PACIFIC GOLD όχι το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ Κ. Για το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ Κ. πέρα από το ότι μου είναι γνώριμο οπτικά δεν γνωρίζω κάτι.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτη την στιγμη η μονη φωτο του DEMETRA K. , ετσι γραφεται, και την ειχα τραβηξει το 1996 λιγο πριν την φωτια..

film (160).jpg

.....καπου θα το εχω και ολοκληρο αλλα πρεπει να το βρω

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Αυτη την στιγμη η μονη φωτο του DEMETRA K. , ετσι γραφεται, και την ειχα τραβηξει το 1996 λιγο πριν την φωτια..
> 
> film (160).jpg
> 
> .....καπου θα το εχω και ολοκληρο αλλα πρεπει να το βρω


Τώρα θυμήθηκα ότι το είχαν στις βραδυνές ειδήσεις και τις εφημερίδες της επομένης ημέρας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δύο "δελφίνια" στο διαλυτήριο δίπλα στην γερμανική σκάλα στο Πέραμα, ενώ η διάλυση του ενός έχει αρχίσει. Μακρινή η απόσταση (από θάλασσα η φωτό) και δεν διακρίνονται ονόματα, νομίζω όμως ότι στο ένα από τα δύο ψιλοφαίνεται το όνομα ΑΙΟΛΟΣ.

IMG_0066.jpg
_Πέραμα - 17/09/2015_

----------


## leo85

Γιώργο με το ΑΝΕΜΟΣ ξεκίνησαν τη διάλυση.

ΑΝΕΜΟΣ 15-9-2015.jpg

15-9-2015.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αρα πρέπει να μιλάμε για αυτά τα δύο που τα είχα φωτογραφήσει στις 13/11/2010 (αν δεν κάνω λάθος ...μπορεί να είναι και το 2007) στο ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς όταν τα ετοίμαζαν .....μάλλον για να δουλέψουν Θεσαλλονίκη. Φαίνετε τελείωσε .....η θητεία τους. 

ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙ-12.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παίδες ευχαριστώ για την συνδρομή σας στην αναγνώριση. Γειά σου Παντέλο με το ατέλειωτο και τρομερό αρχείο σου !!!

----------


## Blitz-X

Πολύ λυπήρό για μένα το θέαμα (όπως άλλωστε και οι περισσότερες διαλύσεις) ιδίως για το συγκεκριμένο σκαρί, που ανέκαθεν μου άρεσε πολύ γενικότερα και πιο πολύ από τα ρώσικα υδροπτέρυγα ειδικότερα. Μου άρεσε και μου αρέσει δε τόσο πολύ, που πιτσιρικάς όταν τα έβλεπα (Ceres) έλεγα πως, μεγαλώνοντας και αν γίνω πλούσιος, θα αγοράσω ένα τέτοιο, θα το μετατρέψω σε γιώτ/πλωτό σπίτι και θα το έχω να κάνω τις βόλτες μου στο Αιγαίο. Άσε που είχα τσαντιστεί αφάνταστα, όταν στούκαρε ένα από αυτά (δε θυμάμαι το νούμερο) στην έξω μεριά του λιμενοβραχίωνα της Ζέας, λόγω ομίχλης και στην (ομολογουμένως πολύ πρόχειρη) επισκευή του είχαν κάνει ελαφρώς πεπλατυσμένη την πλώρη. Δυστυχώς, μεγάλωσα, πλούσιος δεν έγινα και αυτά τα κακόμοιρα πάνε για καρφίτσες  :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δύο μεγάλα παλιά αλιευτικά, τα _ΚΑΠ. ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ_ και _ΑΓΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ_ βρίσκονται δεμένα αυτές τις ημέρες μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο Φραντζή του Περάματος. Και τα δύο υπό διάλυση, και μάλιστα όπως μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε στις φωτό, στο _ΚΑΠ. ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ_ έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει εμφανώς η διαδικασία.

IMG_0261.jpg__IMG_0265.jpg__IMG_0271.jpg
_Πέραμα - 31/10/2015_

Όπως μου είπε ο ίδιος ο Γιώργος Φραντζής, μετά από αυτά τα δύο θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλα αλιευτικά πλοία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μία εβδομάδα μετά από το φίλο Γιώργο και .....δεν έχει μείνει σχεδόν τίποτε από το Καπετάν Παντελής. 
Τρεις φωτο από διαφορετική γωνία τραβηγμένες στις 06/11.

ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ-ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ-01-06-11-2015-(ΑΛΙΕΥΤΙΚΟ).jpg ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ-ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ-02-06-11-2015-(ΑΛΙΕΥΤΙΚΟ).jpg ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ-ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ-03-06-11-2015-(ΑΛΙΕΥΤΙΚΟ).jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία χθεσινή ιδιαίτερη, ασυνήθιστη και οπωσδήποτε θλιβερή εικόνα με μία γέφυρα αλιευτικού κομμένη και αφημένη πάνω σε κεντρική προβλήτα του Περάματος.

IMG_0021.jpg
_Πέραμα - 19/11/2015_

Λίγα μέτρα μακρύτερα και άλλα κομμάτια από αλιευτικά πλοιάρια, τα οποία κόβονται το ένα πίσω από το άλλο, εξ αιτίας των επιδοτήσεων που δίνει η Ευρωπαική Ένωση για την απόσυρση τους.

IMG_0028.jpg
_Πέραμα - 19/11/2015_

Να θυμίσω εδώ τα δύο αλιευτικά υπό διάλυση που είχαμε δει πριν λίγες ημέρες στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή (δες τα δύο προηγούμενα ποστ). Χωρίς να γνωρίζω είχα γράψει ότι ήταν παλιά. Καλός μου φίλος όμως με ενημέρωσε ότι τουλάχιστον το ΑΓΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ ήταν ναυπήγησης μόλις του 2004, και παρ' όλο το μικρό της "ηλικίας" του, κόπηκε λόγω αυτών των επιδοτήσεων.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ίδιο πράγμα έχει γίνει με το αλιευτικό Αγία Κυριακή στο μόλο του ναυπηγείου Φραντζή. Δυστυχώς δεν είχα χώρο για να την φωτογραφίσω εξωτερικά, αλλά την φωτογράφησα εσωτερικά...όπως έχει γίνει. Στην επόμενη φαίνεται ότι ....έχει απομείνει από το ψαράδικο σκάφος και στην τελευταία διάφορα κομμάτια από τα κοψίματα που έχουν κάνει.

ΑΓΙΑ-ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ-04-19-11-2015-(ΑΛΙΕΥΤΙΚΟ).jpg ΑΓΙΑ-ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ-06-19-11-2015-(ΑΛΙΕΥΤΙΚΟ).jpg ΑΓΙΑ-ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ-07-19-11-2015-(ΑΛΙΕΥΤΙΚΟ).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ότι έχει απομείνει από το Αγία Κυριακή στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή. Φωτο στις 26/11.

ΑΓΙΑ-ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ-08-26-11-2015-(ΑΛΙΕΥΤΙΚΟ).jpg ΑΓΙΑ-ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ-09-26-11-2015-(ΑΛΙΕΥΤΙΚΟ).jpg ΑΓΙΑ-ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ-10-26-11-2015-(ΑΛΙΕΥΤΙΚΟ).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι πολυ λυπηρο το θεαμα νεα σκαρια να διαλυωνται με επιδοτηση.Απο οτι εμαθα περι τα 13 τετοιου τυπου εχουν παει για σκραπ.Δεν συμφερει πλεον η εκμεταλευση τους τα εξοδα ειναι μεγαλα <πετρελαιο 1200 ευρω την βραδυα> και <8-12 ατομα πληρωμα> μου ειπαν και βουλιαζει και αυτος ο κλαδος της οικονομιας

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δύο αλιευτικά βρίσκονται στον χώρο του διαλυτηρίου δίπλα στην γερμανική στο Πέραμα.

Το πρώτο φέρει εμφανώς το όνομα _ΑΝΝΑ_ αλλά λιγότερο.... εμφανώς και με ανάγλυφα γράμματα το όνομα _FEDAA SAEED_ (Αίγυπτος, Λιβύη, Τυνησία ???).

IMG_0041.jpg
_Πέραμα - 04/02/2017_

Με βάση αυτό μπόρεσα και βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο ότι είχε εντοπιστεί ακυβέρνητο τον Απρίλη του 2014 δυτικά της Πελοποννήσου,




> ....άνευ επιβαινόντων, εντός του οποίου δεν υπήρχαν ναυτιλιακά έγγραφα και είχε εξαρμοσθεί ο τηλεπικοινωνιακός εξοπλισμός και τα συστήματα πλοήγησης, ενώ ανευρέθηκε ρουχισμός διαφόρων ηλικιών, τρόφιμα καθώς και φαρμακευτικό υλικό.....


και είχε ρυμουλκηθεί στο λιμάνι της Κυπαρισσίας, _όπου παρέμεινε_ _υπό κατάσχεση_ (και λόγω βέβαια των εκπληκτικών Ελληνικών γραφειοκρατικών διαδικασιών !!!)  μέχρι τον Ιούνιο του 2016 οπότε και ρυμουλκήθηκε στο Πέραμα.

Το δεύτερο είναι αγνώστων στοιχείων, και πριν ρυμουλκηθεί στο Πέραμα βρισκόταν για αρκετά μεγάλο διάστημα μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο Σάββα στην Ελευσίνα.

IMG_0739.jpg
_Πέραμα - 11/02/2017_

----------


## npapad

> Το δεύτερο είναι αγνώστων στοιχείων, και πριν ρυμουλκηθεί στο Πέραμα βρισκόταν για αρκετά μεγάλο διάστημα μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο Σάββα στην Ελευσίνα.
> 
> IMG_0739.jpg
> _Πέραμα - 11/02/2017_


Το συγκεκριμένο φίλε Γιώργο προέρχεται από κατάσχεση στην Αγία Γαλήνη Κρήτης. Δες εδώ φωτογραφίες μου στις 4-4-2015.
P1160642.jpgP1160644.jpg
Όταν ρώτησα γι αυτό, έμαθα μια ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία. Το συγκεκριμένο δεν το έπιασαν για μετανάστες ή τσιγάρα (όπως θα περίμενε κανείς) αλλά ήταν διαμορφωμένο σε δεξαμενόπλοιο και δούλευε σαν παράνομο εφοδιαστικό ανοιχτά της Λιβύης, εφοδιάζοντας Ιταλικά πλοία. Την ιστορία αυτή δεν την έχω επιβεβαιώσει επισήμως αλλά αν είναι αλήθεια είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα μετασκευή ! Το όνομα του είναι στα Αραβικά όπως βλέπεις οπότε δεν μπορώ να το μεταφράσω, αν κάποιος φίλος μπορεί να διαβάσει αραβικά ας μας το μεταφράσει. Μου είπαν πάντως ότι είναι Αιγυπτιακό (πάντα με επιφύλαξη).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μπορεί να μην κατορθώσαμε να μάθουμε το (προηγούμενο) όνομα του αγαπημένε μου Νεκτάριε, μάθαμε όμως το νέο του !!! Από ότι φαίνεται υπάρχει ζωή και..... μετά θάνατον, έτσι λοιπόν το καραβάκι πιθανότατα την σκαπούλαρε την φλόγα του διαλυτή, απέκτησε νέο πλοιοκτήτη, και στην πρύμη του ανεγράφη το όνομα _ECLIPSE_, με σημαία Αλβανίας και λιμάνι νηολόγησης το Δυρράχιο !!!!!  

IMG_0385.jpg
_Πέραμα - 18/02/2017_

----------


## npapad

> Μπορεί να μην κατορθώσαμε να μάθουμε το (προηγούμενο) όνομα του αγαπημένε μου Νεκτάριε, μάθαμε όμως το νέο του !!! Από ότι φαίνεται υπάρχει ζωή και..... μετά θάνατον, έτσι λοιπόν το καραβάκι πιθανότατα την σκαπούλαρε την φλόγα του διαλυτή, απέκτησε νέο πλοιοκτήτη, και στην πρύμη του ανεγράφη το όνομα _ECLIPSE_, με σημαία Αλβανίας και λιμάνι νηολόγησης το Δυρράχιο !!!!!  
> 
> IMG_0385.jpg
> _Πέραμα - 18/02/2017_


Εξαιρετικό νέο Γιώργο ! Που σημαίνει ότι θα βρούμε και το παλιό όνομα εν καιρώ όταν το περάσουν στην παγκόσμια database για τα ψαράδικα FAO (www.fao.org/figis/vrmf/finder/search/). Θα το σημειώσω να το κοιτάξω σε κανένα τρίμηνο !

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο ναυπηγείο Γιώργου Φραντζή στο Πέραμα, διαλύεται το αντιρρυπαντικό πλοιάριο _ΣΠΕΤΣΕΣ_ (Ν.Π. 6233).

IMG_0047.jpg__IMG_0048.jpg
_Πέραμα - 04/03/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Δύο αλιευτικά βρίσκονται στον χώρο του διαλυτηρίου δίπλα στην γερμανική στο Πέραμα.
> 
> Το πρώτο φέρει εμφανώς το όνομα _ΑΝΝΑ_ αλλά λιγότερο.... εμφανώς και με ανάγλυφα γράμματα το όνομα _FEDAA SAEED_ (Αίγυπτος, Λιβύη, Τυνησία ???).
> 
> IMG_0041.jpg
> _Πέραμα - 04/02/2017_
> 
> Με βάση αυτό μπόρεσα και βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο ότι είχε εντοπιστεί ακυβέρνητο τον Απρίλη του 2014 δυτικά της Πελοποννήσου,
> 
> ...


Το _ΑΝΝΑ -_ _FEDAA SAEED_ τελικά δεν διαλύεται όπως είχαμε υποθέσει στο Πέραμα, αλλά όπως μπορούμε να δούμε στην παρακάτω φωτό ανακατασκευάζεται !!!

IMG_0197__.jpg
_Πέραμα - 20/05/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην ιστοσελίδα του ναυπηγείου _Ψυχάλη_ του Περάματος, μπορούμε να δούμε _πολλές φωτογραφίες από διαλύσεις πλοίων_ που έχουν γίνει εκεί τα τελευταία χρόνια.

Ανάμεσα τους, για το μικρό τάνκερ _ΣΤΕΛΛΑ_ (1975 - IMO 7364900) που όλοι μας το είχαμε δει και φωτογραφήσει εγκατελειμμένο επί πολλά χρόνια στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, όπως και για την υδροφόρα του ΟΛΠ _ΑΡΓΩ Νο. 2_ (1962 - IMO 5023356) που επίσης ήταν εγκατελειμμένη επί πολλά χρόνια στο ίδιο σημείο.   

Όσον αφορά όμως την υδροφόρα _ΑΡΓΩ Νο. 2_ κάποιο "μπέρδεμα" πρέπει να έχει γίνει στις παρατιθέμενες φωτό. Ενώ σε _αυτήν_, στο διαλυτήριο πιά, την βλέπουμε όπως όλοι την θυμόμαστε, με ταλαιπωρημένο δηλαδή το σκάφος αλλά με άθικτη την υπερκατασκευή μιας και ποτέ δεν είχε βυθιστεί ολόκληρο το πλοίο στα Αμπελάκια, σε άλλες φωτό φαίνεται να ανελκύεται από τα Αμπελάκια ένα άλλο πλοίο που ήταν ολόκληρο βυθισμένο (_εδώ_ και _εδώ_) και κατόπιν να ρυμουλκείται προς το ναυπηγείο Ψυχάλη (_εδώ_). Ποιό άραγε να ήταν αυτό το δεύτερο πλοίο που επίσης διαλύθηκε στου Ψυχάλη και οι φωτογραφίες του έχουν μπερδευτεί με αυτές του _ΑΡΓΩ Νο. 2_ ??? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ήταν το αδελφό _ΑΡΓΩ Νο. 1_ (1962 - IMO 5023344) και γι αυτό βάλανε μαζί τις φωτογραφίες τους στην ίδια σελίδα υπό την τίτλο "Διάλυση πλοίου Αργώ" ???

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αθανάσιος Τ που κάποτε ήταν στη ντάνα του Περάματος κοντά στο μόλο των αμφίπλωρων πήγε για διάλυση στο ναυπηγείο Ψύχαλη

----------


## nauxa

Το Αθανασιος Τ μπορει να πηγε για διαλυση εκει, αλλα αν προσεξεις οι φωτο δεν ειναι απο αυτο, πχ παρατηρηστε τη λεπτομερεια της τσιμινιερας αλλα και οτι τα βρεχαμενα εχουν πρασινοπο χρωμα αντι για κοκκινο κτλ.

Μηπως καποιος ξερει να μας πει ποιο ειναι το εικονιζομενο πλοιο υπο διαλυση (θα μπορουσε να ηταν αλιευτικο, λογω της υπερκατασκευης που φαινεται διπλα του).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έχεις δίκιο φίλε μου, πρόκειται σαφώς για λάθος της ιστοσελίδας του ναυπηγείου Ψυχάλη. Κάτι παρόμοιο είδαμε και μόλις δύο ποστ πιό πάνω, στο ποστ που είχα κάνει για την διάλυση των υδροφόρων ΑΡΓΩ 1 και 2. Μάλιστα, στην περίπτωση της _"Διάλυσης πλοίου Αθανάσιος Τ"_ από τις δεκατρείς φωτογραφίες που παρατίθενται μόνο η μία (!!!) αν δεν κάνω λάθος ανήκει πράγματι στο ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΣ Τ, η τελευταία.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πρόκειται λοιπόν για το μότορσιπ _ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ_ (1970 - ΙΜΟ 7011230 - Ν.Π. 10658) _εδώ_, που είχε ανατραπεί και βυθιστεί στο λιμάνι του Πλατυγιαλίου την _1η Μαρτίου 2012_ λόγω μετατόπισης φορτίου. Περισσότερα, _εδώ_, και _εδώ_, και _εδώ_.
> 
> Μόνο έξι (6) χρονάκια λοιπόν μετά την βύθιση του, απομακρύνθηκε .....εγκαίρως και κατόπιν της .....άμεσης κινητοποίησης των αρμοδίων αρχών !!!!!





> Ο κόλπος των Αμπελακίων έχει γίνει όπως ο κόλπος ALIAGA στην Τουρκία που κόβουν πλοία. Η διάλυση του ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ ΙΜΟ 7011230 συνεχίζεται επί τόπου, ενώ ένα κομμάτι του έχει πέσει στη θάλασσα.  
> 
> ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ-ΙΜΟ-7011230-08-19-01-2018.jpg





> Μια διάλυση πάει να γίνει, μην το βαφτίσουμε και Αλιάγα! Δεν θα ήταν καθόλου κακό να αναπτυχθεί μια εγχώρια βάση διαλύσεων που θα πληρεί τους σχετικούς Ευρωπαϊκούς νόμους (σχετικά εδώ). Και στην Βρετανία γίνονται εδώ και χρόνια διαλύσεις στο Hartlepool και αλλού, και στη Δανία και σε άλλες χώρες. Tα "οικολογικά διαλυτήρια" της Ε.Ε. μπορεί να τα δει κανείς _εδώ_ και φυσικά  η χώρα μας απουσιάζει ως τώρα. 
> Δυστυχώς, οι τοπικές αρχές και οι δήθεν κυβερνώντες αντιμετωπίζουν αυτά τα θέματα με έναν λαϊκίστικο και φοβικό τρόπο με αποτέλσμα αυτό να μεταδίδεται και σε επίπεδο τοπικής κοινωνίας.


Να δούμε ακόμα μία χθεσινή φωτό του υπό διάλυση μότορσιπ _ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ_ από τα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0225.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 20/01/2018_

Άρη θα μου επιτρέψεις μόνο μία παρατήρηση στα όσα ανέφερες. Συμφωνώ απόλυτα και συντάσσομαι όσον αφορά το "Δεν θα ήταν καθόλου κακό να αναπτυχθεί μια εγχώρια βάση διαλύσεων που θα πληρεί τους σχετικούς Ευρωπαϊκούς νόμους". Ωστόσο το πρόβλημα κατά την γνώμη μου δεν ξεκινάει από τις τοπικές αρχές και τους δήθεν κυβερνώντες και μεταδίδεται και σε επίπεδο τοπικής κοινωνίας, αλλά το αντίστροφο. Από τις τοπικές κοινωνίες ξεκινάει, οι οποίες διαμαρτύρονται και πιέζουν τοπικές αρχές και κυβερνώντες, και όχι μόνο στο πεδίο (διαλύσεις πλοίων) που αναφερόμαστε. Κανείς δεν θέλει εργοστάσια στην περιοχή του, χωματερές για απόρριψη σκουπιδιών, διαλυτήρια πλοίων κ.α., αλλά ταυτόχρονα κανείς δεν σκέφτεται ότι κάπου θα πρέπει να βρίσκονται και να λειτουργούν και αυτές οι απαραίτητες σε κάθε κοινωνία υποδομές.

----------


## ninemos

:Confusion: 


> Αφού φτιάξανε ένα κάρο αμφίπλωρα στο Πέραμα και στη Σαλαμίνα, έφτασαν πλέον σε κορεσμό και μην έχοντας άλλη δουλειά το έριξαν στις διαλύσεις μικρών μοτορσίπ. Για ευνόητους λόγους δεν αναφέρω το ναυπηγείο και ανεβάζω μόνο κοντινές φωτο.
> Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 128644 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 128646 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 128645


 ωραια δουλεια και σκεψη.!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές το ρυμουλκό Christos XL πήρε το Pollution Control Vessel *COM R* (IMO 7735109) σημαία Παναμά, κατασκευής 1961 με μήκος 53,95 και πλάτος 9,2 μέτρα που τα τελευταία χρόνια βρισκόταν παροπλισμένο στην αρχή στην Βλύχα Ελευσίνας και αργότερα στο ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα στο Πέραμα και το πάει για διάλυση στην Aliaga. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο εχθές την ώρα που το P/K Christos XL το ετοίμαζε.

COM-R-01-24-04-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε στο βίντεο από την Δημόσια Αρχή Λιμένων η ναυαγιαίρεση σε μισοβουλιαγμένα και η απομάκρυνση τους, από τον κόλπο των Αμπελακίων κάτω από το μνημείο των Σαλαμινομάχων από την εταιρεία HFAISTOS SCRAP συνεχίζεται με γοργούς ρυθμούς. Στις δικές μου φωτο βλέπουμε τα μηχανήματα που συνεχίζουν τον καθαρισμό του κόλπου. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΚΥΝΟΣΟΥΡΑ 20-08-2019 18 copy.jpg ΚΥΝΟΣΟΥΡΑ-20-08-2019-20.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε στο βίντεο από την *Δημόσια Αρχή Λιμένων* (και αξίζει τον κόπο να το δείτε όλο) ο καθαρισμός και οι ναυαγιαιρέσεις στον κόλπο των Αμπελακίων κάτω από το μνημείο των Σαλαμινομάχων συνεχίζεται και θα υπάρχει και συνέχεια όπως λένε στο βίντεο. Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να πάρουν και τα ..... υπολείμματα από την Νησίδα Αταλάντη. Στις φωτο μου βλέπετε την *διαιρούμενη φορτηγίδα ή κλαπέ ή Hopper ERGO* πως ήταν στις 24/08 και τι απέμεινε σήμερα 29/08. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΚΛΑΠΕ-ERGO-01-24-08-2019.jpg ΚΛΑΠΕ-ERGO-04-29-08-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Από τις εργασίες στον Τύμβο Σαλαμινομάχων, οι οποίες συνεχίζονται με αμείωτη ένταση από την *Δημόσια Αρχή Λιμένων*. στην πρώτη φωτο ότι απέμεινε από το δελφίνι  Όλυμπος και στην δεύτερη έχουν αρχίσει τη ναυαγιαίρεση στο ΒΔ σημείο του Τύμβου. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ-18-25-09-2019.jpg ΚΥΝΟΣΟΥΡΑ-20-27-09-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι εργασίες για την εκκαθάριση στον κόλπο των Αμπελακίων συνεχίζεται από την *Δημόσια Αρχή Λιμένων.* Όπως βλέπουμε στην πρώτη φωτο το κομμάτι που υπήρχε στο ΒΔ τμήμα του Τύμβου ήρθε στα μηχανήματα και έχει πλέον διαλυθεί, ενώ σήμερα άρχισε η ναυαγιαίρεση σε ένα βουλιαγμένο ψαροκάικο. ¶ραγε το βουλιαγμένο που είμαι μέσα στον κόλπο μετά το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή θα φύγει και αυτό???? Καλή συνέχεια.

ΚΥΝΟΣΟΥΡΑ-30-30-09-2019.jpg ΚΥΝΟΣΟΥΡΑ-31-03-10-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η ναυαγιαίρεση από την *Δημόσια Αρχή Λιμένων* στο ψαροκάικο όπως βλέπουμε έγινε (δεν του φαινόταν ότι ήταν τόσο μεγάλο) και ήδη ο πλωτός γερανός το έχει πάει εκεί που τα κόβουν. ¶λλο ένα σαπάκι έφυγε από τον κόλπο. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΚΥΝΟΣΟΥΡΑ-38--09-10-2019.jpg ΚΥΝΟΣΟΥΡΑ-40--10-10-2019.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η ναυαγιαίρεση από την *Δημόσια Αρχή Λιμένων* στο ψαροκάικο όπως βλέπουμε έγινε (δεν του φαινόταν ότι ήταν τόσο μεγάλο) και ήδη ο πλωτός γερανός το έχει πάει εκεί που τα κόβουν. ¶λλο ένα σαπάκι έφυγε από τον κόλπο. Καλή συνέχεια.
> 
> ΚΥΝΟΣΟΥΡΑ-38--09-10-2019.jpg ρκικο


Tούρκικο ήταν,κανένα κατασχεμένο.

----------


## Ellinis

> ¶ραγε το βουλιαγμένο που είμαι μέσα στον κόλπο μετά το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή θα φύγει και αυτό????


Φαντάζομαι ότι λες για το κατωκάραβο που δεκαετίες τώρα ίσα που ξενερίζει στα ρηχά του κόλπου. Παρακάτω σε φωτογραφία του 2010, δεν έχει αλλάξει και τίποτα...

PC150019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ακριβώς φίλε μου, αυτό λέω.

----------


## pantelis2009

Από το* ναυάγιο "Θαλασσοπόρος" που υπήρχε στον κόλπο των Αμπελακίων*, όπως βλέπουμε στις φωτο *πλέον δεν υπάρχει τίποτε*. Μια άλλη ναυαγιαίρεση από την *Δημόσια Αρχή Λιμένων* έχει ξεκινήσει και προχωρά στο κόψιμο. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΚΥΝΟΣΟΥΡΑ-40--10-10-2019.jpg ΚΥΝΟΣΟΥΡΑ-44--13-10-2019.jpg ΚΥΝΟΣΟΥΡΑ-47--14-10-2019.jpg ΚΥΝΟΣΟΥΡΑ-49--17-10-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε την συνέχεια από τη ναυαγιαίρεση που έκανε η *Δημόσια Αρχή Λιμένων* στον κόλπο Αμπελακίων από 17 έως 24/10/2019. Πλέον το συνεργείο έχει μεταφερθεί μέσα στην Κυνόσουρα, στο....νταμάρι όπως λέγεται. Θα ακολουθήσουν και από κει φωτο. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΚΥΝΟΣΟΥΡΑ 51  17-10-2019 copy.jpg ΚΥΝΟΣΟΥΡΑ 54  21-10-2019 copy.jpg ΚΥΝΟΣΟΥΡΑ 54  21-10-2019 copy.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Και εκτός ΕΕ ήταν η Ισπανία και τέτοια νομοθεσία δεν υπήρχε. Εξάλλου λειτουργούσαν και εδώ διαλυτηρια. Διαλύσεις γίνονται ακομη στο Πέραμα.


 Το Απολλων του Νομικου, το Ναιας και αρκετα αλλα διαλυθηκαν εδω.....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Απολλων του Νομικου, το Ναιας και αρκετα αλλα διαλυθηκαν εδω.....


Μόνο αυτά; Μεγάλα βαπόρια όπως υπερωκεάνια,το τάνκερ WORLD ENTERPRISE αλλά κ πολεμικά,τι να λέμε τώρα!

----------


## tolaras

Για να πω την αληθεια δεν είχα ακούσει ποτέ για υπερωκειάνεια που διαλύθυκαν στο Πέραμα! Ήξερα για διαλύσεις στην Ελλάδα αλλά όχι τόσο μεγάλα πλοία...
Έχουμε φωτο μήπως?
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για να πω την αληθεια δεν είχα ακούσει ποτέ για υπερωκειάνεια που διαλύθυκαν στο Πέραμα! Ήξερα για διαλύσεις στην Ελλάδα αλλά όχι τόσο μεγάλα πλοία...
> Έχουμε φωτο μήπως?
> Ευχαριστώ!


 Β ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ Ελευσίνα ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ Ασπρόπυργο,ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ ή ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ Ασπρόπυργο...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Β ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ Ελευσίνα ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ Ασπρόπυργο,ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ ή ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ Ασπρόπυργο...


Διόρθωση γιά το τελευταίο,ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ ΙV  Ελευσίνα.

----------


## tolaras

Οκ ομολογώ ότι δεν είχα ακούσει τίποτα γι αυτά τα πλοία... ότι δηλαδή διαλύθηκαν στην Ελλάδα...
Πάντως έχει να διαλυθεί πλοίο τέτοιου μεγέθους για πολλές δεκαετίες... δυστυχώς...
Και νομίζω ότι θα είχαμε την δυνατότητα να διαλύσουμε αρκετά πλοία ταυτόχρονα όπως η Τουρκία σε μικρότερη κλίμακα...Δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι επιβατηγά και μεγάλα δεξαμενόπλοια, υπάρχουν πολλά μικρά παλιά πλοία τα οποία παροπλίζονται κάθε χρόνο στην Ελλάδα και στις γύρω χώρες, κάτι που σημαίνει πως αν η Ελλάδα έμπαινε στο παιχνίδι των διαλύσεων πλοίων, θα είχαμε ένα σημαντικό όφελος. Ένα διαλυτήριο πλοίων σημαίνει πηγή χάλυβα, χρήσιμα εξαρτήματα (προπέλες, άγκυρες, καδένες, μηχανές, ηλεκτρονικά συστήματα), τα οποία μοσχοπουλιούνται, καθώς και ένα σωρό άλλα αντικείμενα, τα οποία στην πολη της Αλανγκ και άλλων τέτοιων διαλυτηρίων υπάρχει ολόκληρη αγορά όπου πωλούνται από έπιπλα, είδη υγιεινής και άλλα είδη από το ξενοδοχειακό των πλοίων... αλλά μέχρι και μικρά εξαρτήματα από την μηχανές των πλοίων (το θυμάμαι από σχετικό βίντεο για τα διαλυτήρια)... Και οι θέσεις εργασίας θα ήταν μια ευκαιρία για απασχόληση για πολλούς ανέργους ανειδίκευτους εργάτες... Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σας? :Confused:  :Courage:

----------


## sv1xv

Από όσο ξέρω το διαλυτήριο πλοίων στον Ασπρόπυργο ήταν δίπλα στο σημερινό εργοστάσιο Τσιμέντα Χάλυψ.

Σήμερα είναι πολύ δύσκολη η περιβαλλοντική αδειοδότηση διαλυτηρίου. Αφ'ενός οι αυστηροί περιβαλλοντικοί όροι που θα επιβληθούν εξανεμίζουν τα περιθώρια κέρδους, αφ'ετέρου η κάθε τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση υπονομεύει κάθε έργο του είδους.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Από όσο ξέρω το διαλυτήριο πλοίων στον Ασπρόπυργο ήταν δίπλα στο σημερινό εργοστάσιο Τσιμέντα Χάλυψ.
> 
> Σήμερα είναι πολύ δύσκολη η περιβαλλοντική αδειοδότηση διαλυτηρίου. Αφ'ενός οι αυστηροί περιβαλλοντικοί όροι που θα επιβληθούν εξανεμίζουν τα περιθώρια κέρδους, αφ'ετέρου η κάθε τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση υπονομεύει κάθε έργο του είδους.


'Oντως εκεί ήταν. Επίσης να μην ξεχνάμε τους αυστηρούς κοινοτικούς κανονισμούς κ το ότι η Τουρκία είναι εκτός ΕΕ.

----------

